# Test results help needed



## Mirandarr8 (Nov 1, 2010)

I've been dealing with hypothryoidism for a few years now, and my gp has done a great job of managing me. However my recent test results have me in a bit of a pickle.

We doubled my Armor 3 months ago, and I feel good. Really good. Sleeping ok, weight stable (but still too high, but we know I'm not doing anything about it, so it's not an issue here) bowels regular, anxiety problems non existant, etc.

My most recent test came back, and doc wants to LOWER my dose. TSH was 0.01, and he doesn't like that. Everything else looked normal.

I don't want to reduce my dose. What do you all think? Am I doing any harm staying at 120 mg, as long as I feel good? :scared0015:

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mirandarr8 said:


> I've been dealing with hypothryoidism for a few years now, and my gp has done a great job of managing me. However my recent test results have me in a bit of a pickle.
> 
> We doubled my Armor 3 months ago, and I feel good. Really good. Sleeping ok, weight stable (but still too high, but we know I'm not doing anything about it, so it's not an issue here) bowels regular, anxiety problems non existant, etc.
> 
> ...


A doctor should not titrate up or down based on TSH alone at this point. You may have to find another doctor STAT.

Now, you need FREE T3 and FREE T4 tests run. W/Armour, FT4 will be lower and you FT3 should be 1/2 way between mid-range and the top of the range as per your lab.

Here is info on the FREES.

Understanding thyroid lab tests.....http://www.amarillomed.com/howto

Free T3 is your active hormone.

Plus, if you feel good, why on earth would the doctor want to mess with that? Geez!!

As long as your FREES are where they should be, you are not doing harm. Your body cannot heal nor can it function w/o sufficient T3.

Welcome to the board and please do keep us posted. When you do get labs, make sure you get the ranges if you wish to post them here w/ the results. We always need the ranges.


----------



## Mirandarr8 (Nov 1, 2010)

Andros,

Thanks for your rapid reply. I just talked to the nurse this morning, and I just accepted whatever she had to say until I could do some research. I will request the additional testing you suggested before we make any changes.

I was pretty frustrated that they would want to lower my dose when I am finally feeling pretty good. I still don't have as much energy as I would like, but I haven't had any symptoms that I feel indicate a hyperthyroid state, so I thought that was pretty good. Right at first when we doubled the dose I was getting some racing heart feelings about an hour after taking my Armour, but that passed after a couple weeks, so I thought I was doing good.

I'm so glad to be a member of these boards. I think there is a lot I can learn here, when I have more time to explore (I'm posting this from work, so I don't want to linger...)

Thanks again!:anim_32:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mirandarr8 said:


> Andros,
> 
> Thanks for your rapid reply. I just talked to the nurse this morning, and I just accepted whatever she had to say until I could do some research. I will request the additional testing you suggested before we make any changes.
> 
> ...


And we are pleased that you have joined. It may be in your best interest to go doctor shopping.


----------



## Mirandarr8 (Nov 1, 2010)

Doctor shopping where I live is pretty much pointless. We are in a small community 3 hours from a major city. There are 4 endocrinologists in the immediate area, and all but one of them are morons. I know this because my DH has diabetes and low testosterone. We've fired 3 of the 4 endos in the last 1 1/2 years. I am hopeful that this last one will be okay for him, otherwise he has to travel to get care.

Our GP has proven to be wonderful as far as accepting any research or suggestions we have brought to him. If I do that regarding this, he will let me direct my own treatment, under his supervision, I am almost certain. I really really need to get with it and take my supplements that he has recommended for me though. He tested my vitamin D and my iron and both were very low. He wants me to take supplements but I forget to take them all the time. I've got to do better. I always remember to take my armour, but the vitamins, I just am not as committed to.

I will only fire my GP if I absolutely HAVE to, since he has been so good and when I was having a psychotic break he actually figured out that I didn't need a psychiatrist, I had a B12 deficiency. That was pretty amazing. I believe he is a good doc.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mirandarr8 said:


> Doctor shopping where I live is pretty much pointless. We are in a small community 3 hours from a major city. There are 4 endocrinologists in the immediate area, and all but one of them are morons. I know this because my DH has diabetes and low testosterone. We've fired 3 of the 4 endos in the last 1 1/2 years. I am hopeful that this last one will be okay for him, otherwise he has to travel to get care.
> 
> Our GP has proven to be wonderful as far as accepting any research or suggestions we have brought to him. If I do that regarding this, he will let me direct my own treatment, under his supervision, I am almost certain. I really really need to get with it and take my supplements that he has recommended for me though. He tested my vitamin D and my iron and both were very low. He wants me to take supplements but I forget to take them all the time. I've got to do better. I always remember to take my armour, but the vitamins, I just am not as committed to.
> 
> I will only fire my GP if I absolutely HAVE to, since he has been so good and when I was having a psychotic break he actually figured out that I didn't need a psychiatrist, I had a B12 deficiency. That was pretty amazing. I believe he is a good doc.


There could not possibly be a better situation than a doctor and patient working in concert for the common good. You have my vote on that. Very glad to hear this.


----------

